# Anyone else try Lithium?



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

So im gunna start lithium tonight and was wondering if anyone else ever went on it, if so how were the side effects?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Auldie said:


> So im gunna start lithium tonight and was wondering if anyone else ever went on it, if so how were the side effects?


I tried it once back in 2008 I think...(way before DP/DR), but stopped it b/c of unpleasant side effects. The one thing I do remember, however, was my psychiatrist ordered out a blood panel for me to take prior to starting it to check my lithium levels? Something like that.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Auldie said:


> So im gunna start lithium tonight and was wondering if anyone else ever went on it, if so how were the side effects?


Are you using Lithium as a nutritional suppliment or do you have a prescription dose?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Who's spaming??

Lithium is very indiviual. You have to stay hydrated and be careful to not change you sodium levels. Get your lithium level checked often when starting it. Just like other meds, helps some people gives others side effects. Many side effects depend on the blood level. I've been on it a few times, side effects were fine as long as the right level was maintained. And read the info I think you can't take ibuprofen or something I teracts with it


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Common Lithium Side Effects: Tremor is probably the most common of the common lithium side effects. Blurred vision, dry mouth, fatigue, cardiac arrhythmias, polyuria and muscle weakness are additional common lithium side effects. Gastrointestinal common lithium side effects include anorexia, diarrhea, vomiting, and nausea.

Serious Lithium Side Effects: Seizures, coma, ventricular arrhythmias, severe bradycardia, diabetes insipitus, and Raynaud's phenomenon are among the serious lithium side effects. Thyroid toxicity including goiter, hypothyroidism, as well as hyperparathyroidism are also noted. Syncope is also among the potential serious lithium side effects.

Oh, and there is weight gain.

Auldie,
let us know how you fare on this "elemental" medication. I know people who have been on it for years...decades even. Like any medication, the side effects are overstated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

shit koz you need to calm down, bumps a year old thread


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Well...if it's been a year and you don't notice any side effects....I wouldn't worry about it. (lol)


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Kozman said:


> ░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
> ░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
> ░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
> ░░█████░░░░░░░░░███████████████████░░
> ...


Well, Adolf definitely needed to be medicated. His 'depersonalization' was more the flavor of dehumanization. This is one case where it is politically correct to call someone a stark raving looney ...


----------

